# SSR GT 7



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

...
...
















 
The ultimate in one-piece wheels. Forging is the process of forcing a solid billet of aluminum between the forging dies under an extreme amount of pressure. This creates a finished pro-
duct that is very dense, very strong and therefore can be very light. The costs of tooling, development, equipment, etc., make this type of wheel very exclusive and usually demand
a high price in the aftermarket. Semi-Solid Forging (SSF), is a process that heats a billet of
special alloy to an almost liquid state SSF is a specialized process perfected by Alumax,
uniquely structured alloy billets are heated to a semi solid state (the consistency of soft
butter), and molded in a specifically engineered forging press. Through an exclusive contract
with Alumax, SSR has further developed this technology and is the only manufacturer in the
world today producing Semi-solid Forged alloy wheels.
This ultra high tech forging technology creates a very strong and light weight wheel ideal for
street or track. and then the aluminum is forced into a mold at a very high rate. The finished product offers mechanical properties very similar to a forged wheel without the high production
and tooling costs of a forged wheel. When low weight and performance are on your priority list,
the SSF technology offers an excellent value. Currently only SSR (Speed Star Racing) from Japan
is licensed to use this process for the production of wheels.
*17*X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT7 409.00 17.2 Lbs 7.82 Kilos
17X8 5-100 ET 35 SSR GT7 419.00 17.6 Lbs 8.00 Kilos
*18*X8 5-100 ET32 SSR GT7-*H* (Hybrid) 489.00 19.4 Lbs 8.82 Kilos
19X8 5-100 ET32 SSR GT7-H 569.00 21.2 Lbs 9.64 Kilos
5-100 (5X100) - Fits Audi _TT_, Mk III VR6,
'92+ B4 Passat GLX (VR6), SLC, Mk IV.
___________________________________________________________________________________
*17*X8.5 *5-112* ET35 SSR GT7 429.00 18.5 Lbs 8.41 Kilos
18X8.5 5-112 ET35 SSR GT7-H 509.00 20.7 Lbs 9.41 Kilos

5-112 (5X112) - Fits Audi A4,
S4, A6, S6, VW Passat B5/5.5

All Wheels Fitments Available in both
Light Grey








w/Mach Lip
....Silver








w/Mach Lip

Prices Subject to Change
Check .com
for up to date pricing.

.
.

 *SSR Competition* 
 * SSR GT 2* 

.
.

Bolt Pattern
Hybrid (*H*) Wheel
Semi-Solid Forging (SSF)
Wheel and Tire Package Benefits

.
.

 

.
.


As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 11:58 AM 11-8-2007_


----------

